# Some of the Bona Fide Ones



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's a few pictures - the ones of "then" are courtesy of Big Oak Farm (They're Ransom when he was younger) - not the greatest pics in this batch, but here's my critters...










































then:

















now:

















let me out:









the boys:









and of course Blissers and her half-pint behind with standard size attitude "what you looking at"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are so beautiful!

I know you will be very happy with the kids you get from them


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

What beautiful goats and all those different colors so pretty. The two legged kid is pretty cute too and looks to be have a good time. Shelly


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Outstanding color- I love those tri-colors.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! Pretty kids there!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

They are all so pretty! Great color!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Ransom sure is handsome! 

That rhymes a little!


----------

